# Is anyone interested in building a Headlamp?



## guiri (Nov 8, 2007)

If I pay the costs?

George


----------



## da.gee (Nov 8, 2007)

If you are so inclined you could by an existing LED headlamp (e.g. Princeton Tec EOS) and have it modded with a better emitter and perhaps a different reflector depending on your needs. There are a few CPFers who do this. I'm waiting on mine from datiLED.


----------



## guiri (Nov 8, 2007)

I wanted something a little unique so I need someone that can fabricate something..


----------

